# 10' "Great Stuff" Spider Finished



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

This was probably the most fun I've had building a prop in a LONG time. I might play with the paint for next year, but he's ready for halloween 2010. To give a sense of scale, he's next to a full size tombstone measuring about 32" high.

Total Build time including paint was about 10 hours.


----------



## Sunkenbier (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice looking spider. Are the legs posable?


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Great looking spider! Nice work.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

he's very cool !!!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

AWESOME!!!! Very realistic. That will cause some to wet their pants for sure!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the color scheme and pattern you chose for him - very nice!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow! The great stuff makes a great texture, it's almost looks fuzzy. I like the eyes also
He kind of gives me the willies.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

He looks great! Thank you for posting this cool idea! I had a "dead spot" on the Trail and my new, soon-to-be-completed Niblique-inspired spider now has that covered. And I agree with you completely about this being a fun prop to make. Is there anything better than sculpting with spray foam?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Holy smokes, she turned out great.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Spooky1 said:


> Holy smokes, she turned out great.


ROFLOL You're absolutely right.... "SHE".. The males of most species are scrawney and much smaller than the Female. I don't know why I've been saying "He" when refferring to her.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

looks great! I hate spiders and if that one was real I think I would have a heart attack haha! That texture really works.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

That turned out sooo good. Love it.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Absolutely horrifying. One of the best spiders I have seen.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

THAT is a spider! Great, great, great job!!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great Job on the spider! This will be such a great addiction to your haunt.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Greg - the finishing paint job turned out great!! I hope mine turns out 1/2 as good as yours. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great job!!!!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice!!!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Great Spider... love the details


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

absolutely love how this turned out, how many cans of great stuff if I may ask??


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the great comments everyone. This has become one of my favorite props, especially since it was such an easy and quick build. There nothing more satisfying than spraying "Great stuff" as a sculpting medium.

A few observations now that I've built two of these.

1) Use Helium Grade balloons that are at least 30% larger than your desired size. I used Party City 36" balloons and inflated them to 24" for the larger part. Spraying Great stuff on an over-inflated balloon could end up in a rather interesting situation (Use your imagination LOL).

2) On the second one, the Great stuff Sagged quite a bit leaving an interesting effect. It wasn't undesireable, but the shape was no longer as round as the first one. I think it was caused by the pattern that we chose and the balloon type. We used a different balloon type balloon for the body part that sagged (It was for a member of our MnT group). I would start by working from the equator to the top to the opposite equator. and making that wider untill you get about 25% of the balloon covered. Then Fill in the rest using vertical lines (Vertical to gravity). Let that set up and then flip over to finish.

3) Don't put the eyes in as your "Great Stuffing" unless you can time it just right with the setup time. Even lightweight eyes sagged out of position on the second one. It could have been a result of that other ballon type that we used though. I would experiment to see what works. Don't try to add anything with a sharp edge either for obvious reasons.



ghubertu said:


> absolutely love how this turned out, how many cans of great stuff if I may ask??


The spider uses about 8-10 large cans (gaps and cracks). about 4 for the larger body part and about 2-3 for the smaller part. Then another 2-3 cans to "weld" everything together.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

you better stake that sucker down, cuz it's gonna get stolen. Seriously. It is that awesome. I have no idea how a thief would actually get it home, but I'm sure they'd try hard. 

Well,I would...if I had no conscience...


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

don't know how I missed this, it is so darn cool, love the paint and color choices you made, very creepy!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Bethene said:


> don't know how I missed this, it is so darn cool, love the paint and color choices you made, very creepy!


Thank you Bethene, Your one of the few that haven't threatened to steal it (in the Gen prop thread)...LOL. Much easier and more satisfying to build one yourself


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

Okay, Okay- I promise not to steal it. But it is awesome.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very nice....love it!


----------



## divinedragon7 (May 29, 2009)

amazing, wish i had one to put in my sisters room


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice spider!


----------

